# Granada Mystery Amp...



## grumpy65 (May 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I recently acquired a relatively old Granada (Garnet) tube amp and cabinet... and have been trying to get more information about it (ie: approximate age, power, is it any good).

I had it cleaned and the tubes have been replaced. The tech how did the repair compared the sound to a Fender Bassman, which is a pretty good compliment....

In my living room I can only set the volume to 2/10 with the guitar volume all the way...it is REALLY loud...

I love it and would really like to get more info on it... google searches always revert to GARNET, so I guess the companies are somehow related.

Thank you in advance for the information you might want to share.

PS: Je parle français aussi

Jean-Pierre

Here are a few pictures, I took them pretty high definition so you can zoom in 
If you need more pictures, feel free to ask


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It is hard to make out, but I believe the CSA code reads "LR19952." This means your amp was made by Pepco/Pine rather than Garnet.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They sure went the extra mile to try & make it look like a Fender. I found some Garnet "stencil" schematics with 2 x 6L6 tubes, but I couldn't find anything with 6L6's and only 2 x 12AX7's. Doesn't seem to have enough filtering to a Garnet either. But having said that it's solid state rectification which kinda points back at Garnet again. Could easily be either one.


----------



## grumpy65 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,
thank you, i will write down the csa number in the thread.
I am very new to amps and don't know what numbers to look for. A quick search for pine pepco leads me to believe it is an amp from the 60', wich is about what the previous owner told me too. Could this be a real vintage amp ? It would make me very happy. I k ow it has not been played in 30 odd years and every ting is original in there, even the lamps that came with it.

Now it only has new lamps and a new grounded power cord.

I hope to find more on it.

JP


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a COOL amp. A pair of 6L6s and 12AX7s...what's not to like?! Enjoy.


----------



## grumpy65 (May 17, 2016)

So, the CSA number is
LR19952
725

And it indeed appears to be a Pepco Granada, the cabinet appears to be a 115.
I'll try to dig out more.

JP


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Did the tech look at the capacitors? When I looked into vintage radios (very similar to amplifiers) we'd change at least electrolytic capacitors prior to use them, to avoid risks. 

Les composantes électroniques de 50 ans peuvent avoir changé de propriété, et les vieux condensateurs peuvent devenir dangereux... 

(I don't quite know what's the word about that on amps... Recap or not recap? Someone might chime in...) 

If you like the amp, it's the base essential. I know I would!


Fwiw if the original lamps still work, you should use them


----------



## grumpy65 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,
yes, the capacitors have been checked and are still ok. One burnt transistor has been replaced
This amp seems to have very little mikage for the age.
The original lamps work but one of the 6l6 was missing, the sound was pretty distorted. I however keep the originals.

After further research i am geeting confused....it could be:
1. Pepco granada
2. Pepco stencil

Other things i found
Power would be about 30w, it is REALLY LOUD, lol
Age seems to be somewhere between 1960 and 1970.
It appears to be offten compared to a fender bassman (soundwise a least)

I still could not find if they were considerd good or not,
This beeing my first tube amp, i am very happy wih what i got


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep, Pine/ Pepco not a Garnet. I own a very similar one, branded Mansfield that the PO also told me was a Garnet. LR19952 is the deciding factor.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

grumpy65 said:


> After further research i am geeting confused....it could be:
> 1. Pepco granada
> 2. Pepco stencil
> 
> ...


A "stencil" amp is one that is made by one company (Pepco) but sold under a different name (marque). So your amp was made by Pepco but sold under the brand name "Granada." A stencil is a piece of paper with cut out letters, used to paint a name on something; donc, "une ampli Stencil." (Hope I am not talking down to you, my French is beyond terrible but I think the english is throwing you a bit".

The amp is definitely from the 60s or 70s. Pepco amps were made in Montreal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

grumpy65 said:


> Hello,
> thank you, i will write down the csa number in the thread.
> I am very new to amps and don't know what numbers to look for. A quick search for pine pepco leads me to believe it is an amp from the 60', wich is about what the previous owner told me too. Could this be a real vintage amp ? It would make me very happy. I k ow it has not been played in 30 odd years and every ting is original in there, even the lamps that came with it.
> 
> ...





traynor_garnet said:


> A "stencil" amp is one that is made by one company (Pepco) but sold under a different name (marque). So your amp was made by Pepco but sold under the brand name "Granada." A stencil is a piece of paper with cut out letters, used to paint a name on something; donc, "une ampli Stencil." (Hope I am not talking down to you, my French is beyond terrible but I think the english is throwing you a bit".
> 
> The amp is definitely from the 60s or 70s. Pepco amps were made in Montreal.


It's a good old Canadian amp. Some like them.....like me.....and some don't. Some modify them....I don't. A lot of times 'stencil amps' were branded for where they were sold. One of my Garnet Stencils is branded Sears. Flyswatters Mansfield amp was branded for a street where Peate Music Store was, same as my Mansfield guitar. One of my Pine/Pepco amps is branded Arc. I think Granada branded amps were sold in Eatons. 
Pepco - The Canadian tube amp connection


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a couple of Garnet Stencils--they are branded for the music school I got them from. (I got both of them used--but in good shape)

This site is the best one I've seen on Garnet info. The link is to their stencil page.
They did make ones branded Granada.

That page has this to say about whether your amp is made by Garnet:


> *If you find an amp bearing any one of the following names the odds are very good that you've found a Garnet! The best way to know for sure is to look for the CSA (Canadian Standards Association) label. If the code "LR24510" appears beneath it then it is indeed a Garnet. This is a manufacturer's reference code and will appear on any amp made by Garnet regardless of the brand it may have been sold under.*
> 
> *Incidentally, if you've got an amp with the CSA number of "LR19952" then you'll want to check out this page, Pepco Tube Amps, lots of great info here about another prolific Canadian stencil amp manufacturer, Pine Electronics, later known as Pepco, that was based in Montreal.*


The CSA code confirms it is a Pepco--unfortunately the link on that page is no longer active.


----------



## grumpy65 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the information, I now know quite a bit more about my amp.

At the end of the day, as with most gear, the notion of good/bad is very subjective ..... if you like the sound and enjoy it then it is good (for you) and adversely if you don't then it is bad (for you).

As far as i am concerned, I really like this amp, I plug eiher my gibson Les Paul Custom 1987 with only my hands and fingers for effects and is sounds awesome. I might add a little reverb and Boss Blues Driver down the line but that will be it.

Again thank you all for the input. I will keep browsing this forum as you all seem passionate and knowledgeable.

Rock on

JP


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Looks like the Pepco Riviera 725 
pepco riviera 725 - Google Search


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I would make sure your amp is really made to use 6L6s, otherwise you're at risk to damage transformers.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a Pepco way back with 2 x 6V6. Unfortunately my tech could not justify the time and effort to make it sound right.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> It's a good old Canadian amp. Some like them.....like me.....and some don't. Some modify them....I don't. A lot of times 'stencil amps' were branded for where they were sold. One of my Garnet Stencils is branded Sears. Flyswatters Mansfield amp was branded for a street where Peate Music Store was, same as my Mansfield guitar. One of my Pine/Pepco amps is branded Arc. I think Granada branded amps were sold in Eatons.
> Pepco - The Canadian tube amp connection



Thanks for that tip about the origins of my Mansfield with Peate Music. The amp was in s0-so condition when I acquired it in a trade (thinking, like the OP, that it was a Garnet stencil) but I rewired and completely restored it. Had the chance to A/B it recently with a genuine 69 Bassman head and the Pine-made Mansfield sounded just as good... in fact very similar.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks similar to my Pepco Riviera 725, but mine has smaller iron and 6V6 tubes.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Extremely cool piece of canadiana! How simple and refreshingly free of bells and whistles. Speakers?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Dang! That Riviera is cool as well!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Speakers?


Mine has a single 15" Marsland Alnico for a speaker. The inputs are marked "guitar" and "bass". The intentions must have been to be a dual purpose amp.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Open back? I had a United with a 12" in a similar "oversized" vertical cab.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Marsland also.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Open back?


Closed back and ported.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Different animal altogether iD say. The United also had reverb (short spring) and tremolo (optical). A budget rig for sure, but iM sorry I sold it. I remember I didNt like the oversize cab, and the single 6v6 would always distort unless preceeded by a compresser/limiter. That was my objection at the time. But it was cute. Shoulda kept it. I guess those 5w amps are supposed to be cranked for that one sound that they do well.


----------

